# Street-Trial Tricks.



## Syyron (20. Oktober 2019)

Moin, ist es mit einem 24Zoll StreetTrial bike möglich Tricks wie Barspins, Tailwhips Footjamp Whips etc ohne probleme durchzuführen oder nerven dabei die Kabel von der bremse?


----------



## BlueJack (20. Oktober 2019)

Die Leitungen/Kabel werden dir definitiv im Weg sein, siehste doch schon wenn du im Stand versuchst den Lenker zu um 360 Grad zu drehen ?
Wenn du die Leitungen dementsprechend länger machst geht's, ist jetzt auch kein allzugroßer Aufwand, zumindest bei Seilzugbremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syyron (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Magura bremsen, was bräuchte ich für ein Kabel um diese zu verlängern? oder gibt es so eine Art Rotor wie bei BMX bikes für Trials?

Bekomme ein Inspired Fourplay


----------



## BlueJack (21. Oktober 2019)

Die Magura Bremsen? Magura stellt zig verschiedene Bremsen her, nicht nur eine, da musst du schon konkreter werden.
Verlängern ist bei hydraulischen Bremsen nur durch Austausch der kompletten Leitung durch eine längere möglich (also auch mit neu befüllen und entlüften verbunden).
Tr!ckstuff stellt einen hydraulischen Rotor her, der ist aber nicht billig (wie alles von Tr!ckstuff). Einfacher und günstiger ist auf jeden Fall die erste Variante...


----------



## Raymond12 (22. Oktober 2019)

Mechanische Scheibenbremsen und Tailwhips
					

Hallo,  habe mir vorletzte Woche endlich ein Trialbike gekauft. (Echo Czar 24" mit Avid DB5 mechanischen Scheibenbremsen) So weit so gut, ich habe jede Menge Spaß damit und mache relativ gute Fortschritte.  Jetzt zu meiner Frage....Hab das Rad gebraucht aber in sehr gutem Zustand gekauft. Einzig...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Ansonsten warte doch erst mal ab, wie lang die HR Leitung tatsächlich ist, die VR Leitung geht bei Inspired wahrscheinlich sowieso durch die Lenkerkralle. 
Leitung verlängern, befüllen und entlüften kann man sich selber machen. So Zweiradmechaniker-Grundkenntnisse sollte man sich als Trialer sowieso aneignen. Dazu gibt es ja heutzutage jede Menge Youtube Lehrgänge.


----------



## steezeforpeace (3. Januar 2020)

Syyron schrieb:


> Ich habe die Magura bremsen, was bräuchte ich für ein Kabel um diese zu verlängern? oder gibt es so eine Art Rotor wie bei BMX bikes für Trials?
> 
> Bekomme ein Inspired Fourplay


----------



## steezeforpeace (3. Januar 2020)

Soweit ich weiß sind bei Inspired Trials die Käbel meistens in der richtigen Länge für einen Barspin oder ähnliches.


----------

